# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Dice Rolls >  SCP-6820 Containment Thread

## WindStruck

*Item #:* SCP-6820

*Object Class:* Safe

*Spoiler: Special Containment Procedures*
Show

SCP-6820 is to be kept in maximum-security item storage. This typically constitutes a 5'x5' room for each item, in a heavily-guarded corridor. SCP-6820 is to be placed in a velvet pouch, inside a wooden case, upon a 3.5' pedestal.

Only Level 5 personnel with express permission from the O5 council are permitted to authorize and oversee testing of SCP-6820. All testing shall be conducted under the most stringent security possible, as deemed reasonable by SCP Foundation Staff for the purposes of conducting the experiments. Once completed, SCP-6820 is not to be handled directly. A designated pair of nylon-tipped tongs shall be used to handle SCP-6820 to place it inside its pouch, before immediately being placed back into containment.


*Spoiler: Description*
Show

SCP-6820 is a scuffed, twenty-sided die with misplaced numbering upon its edges and sides. It is approximately 36mm in diameter and weighs 13.72 grams. It appears to be made of some type of plastic resin, however any attempts to test SCP-6820's hardness, deface it, or otherwise damage it in any way have failed. See incident reports SCP-6820-3, SCP-6820-4, and SCP-6820-7 for more details.

SCP-6820 contains reality-warping powers. It is theorized that whoever holds SCP-6820 may potentially be capable of _anything_, even despite the activity seeming impossible, inconceivable, or utterly illogical. However, catastrophic failure may also be possible for the simplest of tasks, often times in the most inexplicable or dumbfounding ways, which may end up being severely debilitating or lethal to those who handle SCP-6820.

Anyone who handles SCP-6820 must toss or release the dice with ample spin and momentum. It has been discovered, that whoever holds SCP-6820 and simply places on any surface, or otherwise releases hold of SCP-6820 without sufficient effort to "randomize" the result suddenly dies. Autopsy reports indicate sudden cardiac arrest and severe brain aneurysms. Dr. Branford reported a strange scarring pattern along the inside of the left ventricle of one Class-D subject. It seemed to spell out, "_Crcolcr_". Similar markings were not found in others who deceased in this manner.


~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

Hi everyone. This is the dice thread! I don't exactly expect you all to post here much... but just in case!  As a reminder, the snippet from the big 16:




> 12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?
> Okay, here's the thing. I'm not a particular fan of die rolling. I have a vendetta against RNG. I want to tell a good story, keep you engaged, give you agency, apply consequences from actions. Generally speaking, if I feel what you did makes sense, is smart, or otherwise should have a high probability of success, I'll just say it works. If you do something incredibly stupid or reckless, you are most likely just dying. If it's kind of a tossup, or I really think some randomness would make things interesting, then we'll roll some dice.
> 
> There may also be times when it seems like something that should have worked fails. Maybe it's a railroad, maybe there are unknown factors you are unaware of? The same might be said of good fortune. In any case, the full disclaimer here is that I'll be directing the story and action far more than dice. If you're on board with that, great, and I'll look forward to hashing things out with you. If you want to dispute every bad outcome and always have things go your way, please remember rule 0, and literally every other game being run is a slave to the dice, if that is your preference.
> 
> When die rolls are called for, we will use a dice thread. To help speed up the game, I may also make dice rolls there on your behalf. Please don't take offense to that, this is PbP, the most notoriously slow thing ever.


TLDR: Since I will be trying to direct the story more than the dice, simply declare your actions, say what you're going to say, etc, and I will resolve it. Typically, no dice roll will be necessary.

If I do think some dice rolling is necessary, I'll probably just do it here for you. Asking you to come here to type out dice code, then waiting half a day for that to happen, then waiting another half a day for me to see the result and then resolve just sounds silly.

If you do think you have got it nailed, when to roll the dice or when not to.. well, okay.  Just remember that SCP-6820 can be deadly.   :Small Wink:

----------


## WindStruck

Oh I forgot to put this in.  You can't edit posts in this thread, you know....

Leaked SCP-6820 footage:

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## JeenLeen

> Oh I forgot to put this in.  You can't edit posts in this thread, you know....
> 
> Leaked SCP-6820 footage:


That's definitely a Critical Fumble on your Craft (Mascot Costumes) check.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Expertise Magic to toy with the ring:

(1d20+2)[*22*]

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

(1d20+10)[*23*]

Time to read the reverend's mind!

----------


## WindStruck

Okay, how to do this.  I'd like to "encrypt" a roll.  I'll roll a d20, and I'll be choosing some other number to start as 1. So if I pick 10, 10 = 1, 11 = 2, 9 = 20, etc. The modifier will also not be disclosed.

That said, even if I am doing this, that alone might say the thing being rolled definitely isn't normal. Good Luck!

(1d20)[*14*]

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

(1d20+10)[*21*]

Mind read attempt 2 electric boogooloo.

----------


## WindStruck

Okay, here's another "secret" roll...  scramble undisclosed again.

(1d20)[*20*]

----------


## Metastachydium

I'll invoke the curse! Perception to intercept the message: (1d20+7)[*19*]

----------


## WindStruck

Guess this has to be done.

(1d20+10)[*15*]

vs

(1d20+20)[*29*]

----------


## Esprit15

Initiative I guess? (1d20+7)[*23*]

----------


## hand ax ranger

I don't know if Gm wanted me to actually roll those checks or what so...

----------


## Esprit15

Well hope I dont roll a 1
(1d20+10)[*11*]

----------


## Esprit15

> Well hope I dont roll a 1
> [roll0]


EDIT: Nah, thats funny.

----------

